# Urgent 16yr old got a tranport, help needed



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen and I have a transport angel, Kim Massey, she has helped so very many dogs for us and now she graciously has added Rebel, a 16 yr old senior to her run for rescue. We need some volunteers to make this happen, here is the run sheet. If you are in an area to help and can give an hour or two to save this senior please contact Kim at [email protected]. An hour or so is so very litte to give to save a life, especially one this old. Thanks Kathi

Transport June 27th & June 28th

York SC – Albany NY

Shelter to Rescue
Please Crosspost!!

If you can drive a leg, please email me at [email protected] with your phone numbers and car description. Thank you! 



**All receivers have been screened and are approved**



Coordinator:

Kim Massey

[email protected]

502-314-5054



Passenger:

Nibbles: 6 y/o black and tan male cocker, UTD on shots, neutered, traveling with collar, leash, paperwork and health certificate. 

Rebel: 16 y/o male Golden/Lab mix, UTD on shots, neutered, traveling with collar, leash, paperwork and health certificate. ***Please be aware that he will slip his collar***



Sending Shelter: 

Name: York County Animal Shelter

Address: 713 Justice Blvd, York SC 29745

Phone: 803-628-3190

After Hours Phone: same as above

Email: [email protected]

Contact person: Tracy Morgan

Website: http://www.yorkcountygov.com/Depart...ivisions/AnimalControl/tabid/154/Default.aspx



Receiving Rescue : Nibbbles

Name: MerryLea Rescue

Phone: 301-473-4397

Email: [email protected]

Contact Person: Linda Kleiner

Website : www.cockerspanielrescue.petfinder.com



Receiving Rescue : Rebel

Name: Peppertree Rescue

Address: PO Box 2396

Phone: 518-435-7425

After Hours Phone: same as above

Email: [email protected]

Contact Person: Betsy Sommers

Website: www.peppertree.org







Sat. June 27th & Sun June 28th
York SC – Albany NY
All legs and times are flexible (there is a 10 minute break between legs) 



Leg 1 – York SC - Charlotte NC **** Filled by Sonya **** 

40 min - 35 miles

8:30 am – 9:10 am 



Leg 2 – Charlotte NC – Hamptonville NC **** Filled by Mary ****

1 hr 10 min – 68 miles 

9:20 am – 10:30 am 



Leg 3 Hamptonville NC – Austinville VA **** Filled by Alisa**** 

1 hour 5 min – 65 miles

10:40 pm – 11:45 am



Leg 4 Austinville VA – Roanoke VA **** Needed **** 

1 hour 20 min – 78 miles 

11:55 am – 1:15 pm 



Leg 5 Roanoke VA – Fairfield VA **** Needed **** 

1 hour 5 min - 65 miles 

1:25 pm – 2:30 pm 



Leg 6 Fairfield VA – Harrisonburg VA **** Needed**** 

50 min - 50 miles 

2:40 pm – 3:30 pm 



Leg 7 Harrisonburg VA - Winchester VA **** Filled by Debbie****

1 hour 15 min - 70 miles 

3:40 pm – 4:55 pm 



Leg 8 Winchester VA – Frederick MD **** Filled by Linda **** 

1 hour - 50 miles 

5:05 pm – 6:05 pm 



***** Overnight filled by Linda *****



Rebel only from here on out. 



Sunday June 28th

Leg 9 Frederick MD - Baltimore MD **** Filled by Christine**** 

40 min - 39 miles 

8:00 am – 9:00 am 



Leg 10 Baltimore MD – Wilmington DE **** Needed**** 

1 hour 20 min - 71 miles 

9:10 am – 10:30 am



Leg 11 Wilmington DE – Burlington NJ **** Needed**** 

1 hour 10 min - 56 miles 

10:40 am – 11:50 am 



Leg 12 Burlington NJ – Edison NJ **** Filled by Shelley**** 

1 hour - 50 miles 

12:00 pm – 1:00 pm 



Leg 13 Edison NJ – Wayne NJ **** Filled by Marian**** 

45 min - 41 miles 

1:10 pm – 2:55 pm 



Leg 14 Wayne NJ – Albany NY **** Filled by Bill**** 

2 hours 20 min - 135 miles 

3:05 pm – 5:25pm 



End of Transport 



Kim Massey


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is this for Rebel?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes, Rebel is on the transport too. This is the most UTD we have on the transport.


----------



## PUMBA The PUP (Jun 22, 2009)

Aceswild, i got your pm but i couldnt reply because i dont have enough posts under my belt yet. I would love to help but embarringly enough i dont have my licence and DH will be on Long Island shark fishing this weekend.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Girls*

Girls

Did you look on the Members Map here and email and private msg. people in VA.

Also, Dogster Forum has volunteers for every state. You can contact those people too.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Girls
> 
> Did you look on the Members Map here and email and private msg. people in VA.
> 
> Also, Dogster Forum has volunteers for every state. You can contact those people too.



have done and continue to do both of these things.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Petfinder might have something too.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Won't let me post on petfinder. If someone can crosspost on petfinder, let me know!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

PUMBA The PUP said:


> Aceswild, i got your pm but i couldnt reply because i dont have enough posts under my belt yet. I would love to help but embarringly enough i dont have my licence and DH will be on Long Island shark fishing this weekend.


If you have any friends you can pass this onto please do!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope you are able to get those legs filled!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your help so far marlene!

I have such a long thank you list I can't even imagine.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> Thanks so much for all your help so far marlene!
> 
> I have such a long thank you list I can't even imagine.



I haven't done anything!! Wish I could! You will have a nice sigh of relief when this is all over... I know you guys will be able to pull it off!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I think I'm going to start the praying we have to have all of this confirmed tomorrow.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Gosh wish I could help, but nowhere close, hope everything works out


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I know it'd be a lot to shuffle around, but there's no way this can be moved to the following weekend? I know with Dillon's transport we tried hard to get it done as soon as possible but even just moving it a week later we were able to pull everything together.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Next weekend is 4th of july, Rebel's FM is going through a really nasty divorce so unfortunately it's time for him to move on.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kate*

Kate

Don't give up we need to email other transport coords. to ask if they have any contact in DE and VA.

Please if anyone knows any transport coords. let Aces know.

A* wonderful member of this forum just gave me a suggestion and I'm going to email this person right now.*


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks for sending it along Karen


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I can post to petfinder.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Only two legs left!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*What two legs are left.*

What two legs left?

Can you post here?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Rebel's transport did NOT fill and Kim had to cancel. Not sure if she will try for this weekend as it is the 4th.


----------

